# That old forgotten juice...



## StompieZA (13/9/17)

Morning Fellow Vapers 

So lets hear about those old forgotten juices that you made but tasted Meh even after a week or two steeping, then months later you go through your stash and come across the juice, Vape it and its amazing! 

So about 7+ months i made a Chocolate Cappucino Cake (Own recipe i made up on the go) and vaped this juice and it was real shitty. I steeped it a couple weeks and still wasnt great. I pushed it to the back of my stash and this morning while looking for todays juice, I thought id try this CCC and all i can say is....WOWZER!

Smooth, Chocolatey cappuchino with vanilla cakey notes, not too sweet but a perfect vape.

Share your story

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (13/9/17)

Spent 4 hours straight, not staggered over a couple of days, straight time, working on a juice. Added ingredients, removed ingredients, adjusted percentages, checked notes, etc. etc. Eventually I sat down and made it. It was a fruity flavour, pineapple coconut with a hint of cinnamon, so I thought 2 weeks steep should be sufficient. Tried it after two weeks and it was terrible! I was so disappointed as I was extremely excited about the flavour and that it will turn out well as I put a lot of effort into it. Put it in the back of the cupboard again. 3-4 weeks later I was out of juice so out of desperation I picked that one up. Dripped it, tried it and I was like, wow. Dripped more, tried again, again wow! Filled the tank with it and finished the bottle in no time flat. It just needed more time than expected.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Friep (13/9/17)

My forgotten juice was nothing impressive single flavour fw nutella think 8% at 6mg. I mixed this tasted it and it was terrible moved it to the back of the cupboard with the idee of using it for fishing or something. About a year later a friend in need asks me for some juice and he likes his nic high. Did not have time to mix something for him and said he can have this chocolate something I made but this stuff is black. He asks wat does it taste like so I dripped a bit and tasted it and wow what a chocolate explosion that stuff become really good. That was the day that I knew steeping makes a difference.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GerritVisagie (13/9/17)

I made a cotton candy something back when I just started DIY, about this time last year, after VapeCon. 
Mixed it up, shook it, dripped, but it was like vaping plain VG, nothing but warm sweetness. 
So, chucked it in the back of the cupboard also thinking one day I'll run out of juice, and I'll vape this rubbish for a day or two.
So a buddy of mine decided to try diy, he needed empty bottles, so I gave it to him and said he should just chuck it, and wash the bottle. 
About 3 months after he left (total 6months after mixing) he pops in to say hi, Stuffs his device in my hand and said taste this....
WOW! That's bloody amazing, what is it? And do you have the recipe for me. 
It's your old Cotton Candy v2 

Been looking for that recipe ever since


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (13/9/17)

Friep said:


> That was the day that I knew steeping makes a difference.



Preach it, brutha. 

There are some flavours and juices which fade. But for the majority of juices I've mixed, I can honestly say that they aren't just better at 3 or 4 months but *substantially* better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Eisenhorn (13/9/17)

Made a Blueberry Custard that sounded good ages ago. First day it tasted like draincleaner... after a week... Not much improvement... Two weeks... better but still kak...Though "oh well, that was a waste of ingredients" and chucked it in the back of the cupboard. Fast forward about 2/3 months and I'm all out of juice. In desperation try the stuff... Sweet mother it was good... Silky, rich, smooth and incredible mouth feel. Going to be getting some 100ml or maybe even 200ml bottles next month, whip up a few big batches of desserts and bakeries then forget them for the next 6 months. 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (13/9/17)

I'm currently working through my old stash of juices, and while most of them are commercial and have held up just fine, the DIY concoctions that I brewed back in the day are still as nauseating as the day I made them.

Anyone for 500mls of "Thy Horror Cosmic"? A strawberry menthol that tastes more like parsley covered in sugar and burnt hair?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Friep (13/9/17)

Stosta said:


> I'm currently working through my old stash of juices, and while most of them are commercial and have held up just fine, the DIY concoctions that I brewed back in the day are still as nauseating as the day I made them.
> 
> Anyone for 500mls of "Thy Horror Cosmic"? A strawberry menthol that tastes more like parsley covered in sugar and burnt hair?



I can relate to this I have about 100ml of failed coffee flavours that tastes like burnt rubber and tears of regret...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (13/9/17)

Friep said:


> I can relate to this I have about 100ml of failed coffee flavours that tastes like burnt rubber and tears of regret...


Haha!

I also have a litre of "The Blackest Incarnation" that was a dump of every commercial juice I never liked. I keep it for my neighbour who bugs me all the time for juice, and seems to love it. The best part is that it smells like Fanta Orange, but I don't recall ever buying anything like that!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (13/9/17)

"The Blackest Incarnation" and "Thy Horror Cosmic" just have to say love the names @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (13/9/17)

Friep said:


> "The Blackest Incarnation" and "Thy Horror Cosmic" just have to say love the names @Stosta


They're well suited to my mixing skills I assure you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Halfdaft (13/9/17)

Stosta said:


> I'm currently working through my old stash of juices, and while most of them are commercial and have held up just fine, the DIY concoctions that I brewed back in the day are still as nauseating as the day I made them.
> 
> Anyone for 500mls of "Thy Horror Cosmic"? A strawberry menthol that tastes more like parsley covered in sugar and burnt hair?


How authentic is the burnt hair flavour though?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (13/9/17)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> How authentic is the burnt hair flavour though?


Haha! Too authentic for my liking! But next time you're in Durban feel free to pop in and try, you got to finish a tank of it to truly appreciate it though

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## JonaDTD (13/9/17)

@Stosta - loving the TBDM naming profiles - well played sir, well played.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (13/9/17)

JonaDTD said:


> @Stosta - loving the TBDM naming profiles - well played sir, well played.


Bwahaha! Good man!!!

They limited my creativity massively! Even in games my ships and characters are just names of their songs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JonaDTD (13/9/17)

Stosta said:


> Bwahaha! Good man!!!
> 
> They limited my creativity massively! Even in games my ships and characters are just names of their songs.



I know the feeling, I have named some atrocities too: 

- Reign of Darkness
- Seed of Annihilation 

Yeah, good minds think alike on that aha.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (13/9/17)

It's good that you shared your experience. It would be even better if your shared the juice lol 


StompieZA said:


> Morning Fellow Vapers
> 
> So lets hear about those old forgotten juices that you made but tasted Meh even after a week or two steeping, then months later you go through your stash and come across the juice, Vape it and its amazing!
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (13/9/17)

It's good that you shared your experience. It would be even better if your shared the juice lol 


StompieZA said:


> Morning Fellow Vapers
> 
> So lets hear about those old forgotten juices that you made but tasted Meh even after a week or two steeping, then months later you go through your stash and come across the juice, Vape it and its amazing!
> 
> ...


----------



## StompieZA (14/9/17)

Hooked said:


> It's good that you shared your experience. It would be even better if your shared the juice lol



If only i could remember what the recipe was, id share lol but as for the juice....the 50ml is almost finished! haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

